# Cannibal Ghost Shrimp???



## awohld (Dec 11, 2005)

I have three ghost shrimp, two are about 1/2 inch long and the other is about 1.5 inches.

I just saw the biggest shrimp walking around with a headless smaller shrimp (it's still moving) and it was eating it.

Is this cannibalism or some kind of weird mating ritual? Does anyone Else's ghost shrimp eat each other?


----------



## Gregor Samsa Mendel (May 29, 2006)

I've witnessed ghost shrimp cannibalism myself. In my case, the largest shrimp in an all-ghost tank would eat anyone who had just molted and couldn't run away or defend itself. It wasn't pretty.


----------



## gold d. fish (Jul 26, 2006)

I tried wild cough Texas ghost shrimp and every time I turned off the light they would start eating each other now I get the Florida ghost shrimp and problem solved


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

:mod: WANTED :mod: 
Suspect: Ghost Shrimp (3 inches)
Victim: Tiger Barb

Attacking Phase:


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow those are some vicious ghosts!!!


----------



## Catastrophi (May 23, 2006)

Thast one huge ghost shrimp, 3 inhes?!


----------



## Veneer (Jun 12, 2005)

xcooperx said:


>


That's not a ghost shrimp. It's a young _Macrobrachium_ sp. of some sort, probably _M. rosenbergii_.



> I tried wild cough Texas ghost shrimp and every time I turned off the light they would start eating each other now I get the Florida ghost shrimp and problem solved


These are probably juvenile _Macrobrachium_ sp. as well. A few species are native to the U.S.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

yeah some one at the other forum said that its a "Japanese Prawn shrimp"


----------



## jlo (Mar 26, 2009)

shrimp eating shrimp = not cool


----------



## svenster88 (Jan 16, 2008)

lol


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

They look like prawn to me. They are often mistakenly sold as ghost shrimp. They get huge, have ravenous appetites, are aggressive and eat everything else in the tank.


----------



## catfishbi (Sep 4, 2008)

wow that looks cool  hehe


----------

